# Shopping Trip to Menagerie



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Great prices, fabulous selection, awesome quality! Here's a few photos of the goodies I nabbed at Menagerie...


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Best store in Toronto, always a fun trip


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jewel, 

Thank you so much for your help!

I'd have to say that my one and only complaint was that it was *busy*. Good for you, of course!

I'd reallllly love to swing by again this afternoon and pick up a flat of dwarf hairgrass if there's any left. Would you ever consider having it couriered?!?

Let me know when those new custom tanks come in!

Cheers and thanks again for your help!


----------



## Michael6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Their bunch plants are great. The amublia are growing like 1'' per day. I also grabbed their Hemianthus, but it turned out to be a bad choice as my E. osiris and E. bleheri are completely blocking the light. Out of the 4 cherry shrimps I got, only the biggest one is visible now. Now I know I will never put these critters in a tank without much organic food (newly cycled) and depends on the size, even young dwarf cichlids like blue rams could pick on them.

Just an update to the RCS, the largest two survived. And once they settled, their colour can be an excellent addition to a planted tank.


----------

